# Final Cut X and multi-threading/multicore



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Can someone with FCX run some tests and see if X actually uses multi-core/multi-thread.

Run some file creation/rendering and see if all cores/threads are in play.

Associate is a Pro-sumer and wants to get some speed but does not want to cough up without knowing it will take advantage of his 8 cores ( 8 processing threads).

Thanks much on his behalf.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Great thanks on both coutns.


----------

